# taping sequence



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have heard conflicting methods on taping sequences. i will be using my new hopper instead of drytaping this time. some say flats first, some say butts first. my last job i did butts first. it worked out okay but i am considering doing flats first this time. i would love to use mesh tape and a setting compound for the flats but it is an old wood frame basement and i worry that some settling could occur and crack the seems. the foundation of the house cracked probably forty years ago or so and the corner sunk four inches. its super sweet. if you look at the ceiling you can see it slope down a few inches over eight feet. i think the house is done settling .but maybe not. i am definately paper taping the flats on the ceiling because of foot traffic above.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do it both ways, however I should do it butts first. All in all, it doesn't really matter, it's a horse a peice


----------



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> I do it both ways, however I should do it butts first. All in all, it doesn't really matter, it's a horse a peice


 
I like one man on stilts one down, butts flats up and downs then upper angle, and all I do is run with the bazooka


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I like it when the butt tape is on first because then the flat tape covers it. it just seems a little stronger. What about for second coat? it seems easier to coat the flats first and then blend the butts into the flats. except on a big ceiling where you have a butt between two flats. i can do it both ways , ones just easier than the other. I'm sure its all personal preference and i'll figure it out anyway, but it is nice to hear other opinions.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

flats first. when it dries, go through fromt flat to flat. that eliminates humping in the butt (hehehe)


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that makes sense. the job is big enough that it might take more than one day per coat. what with all this butt talk, its only a matter of time before something sounds dirty.


----------

